# iOS 4 is up!



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

It's up! Downloading now.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Finished downloading and is currently installing on my 3GS!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Been trying to down load and I'm getting error 9006 about 3/4 of the way through for my iPod Touch


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed on a smooth update! Updating firmware as I type.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Downloading!


----------



## John Pryor (Feb 13, 2008)

Just got a clean download but I have to leave to pick up my son now as it updates.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Up and running. Love it!


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*4*

Still says "coming soon" in my browser window 
Duh! never mind, I found it


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

Same build as the developer release two weeks ago.

iPod touch 2G and iPhone 3G owners -- beware!


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

It is up on the website? Or in iTunes?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Syncing it into my 3G iPhone now. I hope it is better.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

benmossm said:


> It is up on the website? Or in iTunes?


Plug your iPhone in to your Mac and it will launch iTunes and give you instructions from there.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

benmossm said:


> It is up on the website? Or in iTunes?


Its in iTunes, is for me anyways. Downloading now.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

I got my update. Looking good.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Still waiting for the universal iBooks app to go live.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Same build as the GM released two weeks ago? Blah. Already been running it for two weeks. Oh well. Guess I'll wait for iOS4.0.1 in the coming weeks.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

trying to debate how much I mind losing my jailbroken apps.

hmmm, it's 50/50 right now.


----------



## John Griffin (Jan 4, 2002)

Out of luck! It says my iPod Touch is up to date at version 3.1.3! I guess it must be a 1st generation device. Pain of being an early adopter I guess...


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, is it ever taking a long time to sync and load then reboot then restore. I still haven't been able to unplug it from iTunes to try it out.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

John Griffin said:


> Out of luck! It says my iPod Touch is up to date at version 3.1.3! I guess it must be a 1st generation device. Pain of being an early adopter I guess...


Click the check for update button


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

It is now "restoring" music?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I like it so far! My only gripe is no landscape mode in the home screen.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm finding it slightly choppy on my 3G... anyone else?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Still restoring music here. This is taking a very long time. Since the start of the download, it has been more than 1.5 hrs.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Flipstar said:


> I'm finding it slightly choppy on my 3G... anyone else?


Expected; iOS4 isn't fully supported by the 3G; even OS 3.x didn't run that smoothly on the 3G (at least not compared to my 3GS it didn't).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

if you have background wallpaper, it's not 100% smooth even on my 3GS, but meh.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

vfr said:


> Same build as the developer release two weeks ago.
> 
> iPod touch 2G and iPhone 3G owners -- beware!


Our iPod Touch 2G is running faster with iOS 4.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Definitely not as smooth as before. But the icons are really nice now with far more detail. As well it looks more like the MacOSX dock with reflections on it, unless I just didn't notice that from before.


----------



## MattF (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking for some suggestions- I'm attempting to upgrade to iOS4 on my 3GS using my fully updated iTunes. iTunes recognizes that iOS4 is available but when I click on "update" with my iPhone connected I get a pop up messages saying that iTunes is fully updated and it ignores the iPhone update. Any suggestions? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you hitting update for iTunes or for the iPhone?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

dona83 said:


> if you have background wallpaper, it's not 100% smooth even on my 3GS, but meh.


i found it choppy until i put the apps in folders. then it was great. No idea why.


----------



## MattF (Jun 21, 2010)

benmossm said:


> Are you hitting update for iTunes or for the iPhone?


I'm hitting update for the iPhone- Under the summary tab while my iPhone is connected.


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

Got the update, some things working others not.
Unable to get folders & home screen wallpaper


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MattF said:


> I'm hitting update for the iPhone- Under the summary tab while my iPhone is connected.


Have you updated iTunes to 9.2? If not, there's your issue.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

> iPod touch 2G and iPhone 3G owners -- beware!
> 
> 
> > Our iPod Touch 2G is running faster with iOS 4.


Have a read here regarding the issues folks are having with iPod touch 2G and iPhone 3G devices:

iOS 4 is now live

Personally I find iOS 4.0 to be sluggish compared to iOS 3.1.3 on the same device. And it kills the battery within 48 hours on my iPod touch 2G while it is in sleep mode (I've been using it on my development devices since June 7th). Even with push and everything turned off -- it keeps the WiFi up for some reason.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you already have 9.2, it could also be that you've had iTunes opened since before 10AM PST (1PM EST), quit it and open it again.



Bruins04 said:


> Got the update, some things working others not.
> Unable to get folders & home screen wallpaper


You have an iPhone 3G, it's possible these features are only compatible with the 3GS and 4.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

What exactly can be done on the 3GS that cannot be done on the 3G?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

vfr said:


> Have a read here regarding the issues folks are having with iPod touch 2G and iPhone 3G devices:
> 
> iOS 4 is now live
> 
> Personally I find iOS 4.0 to be sluggish compared to iOS 3.1.3 on the same device. And it kills the battery within 48 hours on my iPod touch 2G while it is in sleep mode (I've been using it on my development devices since June 7th). Even with push and everything turned off -- it keeps the WiFi up for some reason.


I believe the WiFi is still up because it allows you to run apps in the background maybe? like skype? because it used to just shut off right away when you exited the app but now they have the background stuff going on so they may need the WiFi on to keep it connected. I am seeing the same thing with mine as well.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

OMG! The ability to edit, create and delete playlists right on the device! Amazing!


----------



## TPCM (May 8, 2010)

Lars said:


> OMG! The ability to edit, create and delete playlists right on the device! Amazing!


I could do that on my jailbroken iPhone !

..

-tpcm


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Updated my 32 gig iPod Touch (current generation). Took all of 5 minutes. No issues, iOS 4 looks nice and works well. New home screen & lock screen wallpaper settings are nice & work smoothly. No noticeable issues.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you make a background homescreen wallpaper when you update it for the iphone 3g?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone notice that the battery drains quicker on iOS 4? It could have something to do with multitasking, particularly streaming radio via 3G in the background.

I wonder if having so many apps open at once will kill the battery life. Perhaps an option to have say a maximum of __ apps would've been nice, for me the magic number would've been 4.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Installed without issue for me.

However, I'm not digging having the wallpaper on my home screens. Does anyone know how to turn that off?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just went to settings>wallpaper>and chose the grey flat screen in the top left corner. Works for me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah! I didn't play around with it enough. Once you select which image you want to use, it then asks if you want it on the lock screen, home screen or both.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Also started playing around with app folders, and then spent another 5 minutes rearranging my apps!


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I notice that when you double click the home button (32Gig 3GS), you get the expanded dock showing the running apps, but how do you quit them?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

on a 3G, kinda meh for now, until I discover something great. A little more sluggish than last OS.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Carl said:


> I notice that when you double click the home button (32Gig 3GS), you get the expanded dock showing the running apps, but how do you quit them?


Gizmodo has an article about it. 

Margaret


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks. I did discover the method described, but it seemed like a force quit. I guess the phone will figure it out, or apps will now be designed with a quit function.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

They need to somehow implement "quit all (except current app)" button.


----------



## The_E (May 29, 2010)

iOS4 downloaded, installed and is running without a hitch.

I can't say definitively, but it seems to run smoother. I'll be keeping an eye on the battery life though.....the iPhone is already a battery pig, it can't stand another hit! 

Thanks for posting the Giz article. There's another decent article over at Mac|Life too.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Carl said:


> I notice that when you double click the home button (32Gig 3GS), you get the expanded dock showing the running apps, but how do you quit them?


Just found out how... hold down them like you would if you were deleting an app.

This kinda seems like a pain in the ass to be honest. I don't want to have to close every app I open now. 

Ugh...


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Also, my update was seamless... It took me about 15 minutes total and I didn't have to re-install anything. It was already there.

One thing i wish i had of paid more attention to however, was that the jailbreak only works for the 3G not the 3GS... so even though all my apps are still on my device, I can't open any of them until they come out with the 3GS jailbreak.... sigh.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

So just to be clear, if you already had the GM version there will be nothing new here correct? My iPod connected and said it was up to date.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

So, should 3G users upgrade or not?


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

benmossm said:


> So just to be clear, if you already had the GM version there will be nothing new here correct? My iPod connected and said it was up to date.


Do a restore rather than Check for Update.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> So, should 3G users upgrade or not?


Even if just for the folders, absolutely. That was the big thing for me.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> So, should 3G users upgrade or not?


...and unified mailbox


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, I love the unified mailbox and threadding. I had 3 accounts on my iPhone before and they were always busy. This is great.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

One things for people to keep in mind, most of the icons in that tray aren't actually running. If the app hasn't been written to use multitasking, it isn't actually running. That tray just becomes a shortcut launch bar for recently opened apps.

Most of those apps you will see launch fresh when you launch them from that bar. Therefore, there is no need to close them as such, unless you just want to clean up the bar.


----------



## rocket (Apr 21, 2010)

*ipod*

Will this upgrade work on the 32 gig ipod touch. Thanks


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

pictor said:


> One things for people to keep in mind, most of the icons in that tray aren't actually running. If the app hasn't been written to use multitasking, it isn't actually running. That tray just becomes a shortcut launch bar for recently opened apps.
> 
> Most of those apps you will see launch fresh when you launch them from that bar. Therefore, there is no need to close them as such, unless you just want to clean up the bar.


That's one interesting thin I found about skype. It doesn't appear to actually be running in the background. I'll have to get someone to call me to test it out. Also, I found you can zoom now with the camera app. Cool!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Skype doesn't support multitasking yet. 

I have a feeling that TuneIn Radio, when you stream music, then you decided to play stuff from your iPod instead, the audio will switch to the iPod stream yet TuneIn Radio will still continue to stream music through 3G even though its feed is inactive. It may be up to the individual app developer to stop streaming music when its audio feed is no longer active.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I have the iPhone 3G and the iOS 4.0 works great & nice and smooth! 

The ibooks works fine and smooth.
No backgroud image on the home pages, oh well 
I fine switching between the apps smoother then 3.0
The only problem is my photos are all blurry, I wonder why? 

It took 1.5hrs to do the update on my iPhone, (because I have 15 Gigs of stuff on it)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Lovin' the folders; my previous 3 pages worth of applications are now combined into a single page with 3 folders.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I find that iOS4 on my 3G isn't quite a smooth. However, slight decrease in smoothness is fully offset by the new extras. Unified inbox, threads in Mail, folders, zoom for the camera amongst the benefits. I would upgrade again given the new benefits today.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

iOS 4 is running fine on my 3G. Everything is visually crisper and I am loving the integrated inbox - I'd love to see similar for trash so I don't have to go through each account to empty the trash which is [email protected] annoying.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I was able to get 4.0 on my girlfriends 3G (well my old one  ), and it seemed ok, pretty much the same as 3.1.3 performance wise if you ask me.

I still have not upgraded yet on my 3GS, still hoping for a jailbreak, for newer bootrom and Mywi


----------



## Noodleboy (Apr 24, 2003)

Got iOS4 running on my iPod Touch (3rd Gen, 32 GB) and it runs quite well. Seems smoother and maybe a bit snappier. Had to run the update 3 times (1st time failure, 2nd time was going to take 4 hours, lucky 3rd time completed in about 5 minutes).
Now just eagerly awaiting the Skype update...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Maybe it's just me, but folders seem okay, but nothing amazing. I wouldn't consider them a key selling point on upgrading.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

rocket said:


> Will this upgrade work on the 32 gig ipod touch. Thanks


Only G1 iPod Touch's cannot upgrade. But why don't you just plug it in to your Mac and find out? Force iTunes to check for an update for your iPod Touch, and it will say yes or no.



talonracer said:


> Maybe it's just me, but folders seem okay, but nothing amazing. I wouldn't consider them a key selling point on upgrading.


You must not have a lot of apps then, or you don't mind swiping through up to 11 pages to get to the app you want. I have over 200 apps, which goes way past the 11 page limit. With folders, I have been able to consolidate my apps down to 5 pages.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

talonracer said:


> Maybe it's just me, but folders seem okay, but nothing amazing. I wouldn't consider them a key selling point on upgrading.


It's a free upgrade, what do they have to sell?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

RiceBoy said:


> You must not have a lot of apps then, or you don't mind swiping through up to 11 pages to get to the app you want. I have over 200 apps, which goes way past the 11 page limit. With folders, I have been able to consolidate my apps down to 5 pages.


I only had 5 pages of apps and it was a major selling point for me to upgrade!

I'm down to two pages, and I love it!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

dona83 said:


> It's a free upgrade, what do they have to sell?


Ha!
Well said.

I had about 6 or so pages of apps, so it wasn't a big deal to spend 3 seconds flipping. 200?! Yowzers.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> I only had 5 pages of apps and it was a major selling point for me to upgrade!
> 
> I'm down to two pages, and I love it!


Same here, I had five pages and now I'm down to two with extra space in the folders and on the second page. Colour me happy.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Free, Folders, and multi-tasking. They had me at Free. However, I would of paid for this just for the folders and multi-tasking.

It is snappy, once organized in folders on 3Gs.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Aah... yes. Yes.

So _that's_ where they hid the portrait-mode lock.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there way you can still double-tap to bring up iPod controls? Or kill zombies?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Aah... yes. Yes.
> 
> So _that's_ where they hid the portrait-mode lock.


Please reveal the secret, oh wise one 

Margaret


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Click the Home button twice to bring up the active apps tray at the bottom of the screen... try sliding the tray from side to side and see what happens...


----------

